# 15" Wheels?



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

This may be a stupid question but I saw this video on youtube with a 
GTO at the track running the 1/4 in the 10's (No it wasn't Smitty!).
Anyway, I noticed it looked like he had lots of sidewall and smaller wheels.
Is it possible to put 15" wheels on and be able to fit wider tires on the back
without rolling fenders or rubbing wheelwells? Just curious if anyone has 
done this before. Remember how all the 'older' cars had 15"s? Thoughts?


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

These are 15's off a 4x4 S-10


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Yep, That's what I'm talking 'bout! Thanks for the pics. Now, were you able
to get more rubber on the ground in back? I noticed the tire in the pic says
235? Is that what you used up front? How is the ride? :cheers


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

CPO's GTO said:


> Yep, That's what I'm talking 'bout! Thanks for the pics. Now, were you able
> to get more rubber on the ground in back? I noticed the tire in the pic says
> 235? Is that what you used up front? How is the ride? :cheers


The picture is of the drag radials (235/60-15) I just use the stock 17's on the front for now.


----------



## lvgto (May 13, 2006)

275/50/15 MT drag radials


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

I like those alot! What kind and what is the width? Do you use air bags? Nice!:cheers


----------



## lvgto (May 13, 2006)

The rears are Bogarts 9" wide. Only mod is drag bags, no cutting or rolling.


----------



## kgirdner (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi my name is Kenny I was wondering where you got your Rims and what sizes are they my E-Mail is [email protected] Thank you


----------



## kgirdner (Jan 14, 2007)

bluhaven said:


> These are 15's off a 4x4 S-10


Hi what year S10 did they come off of? Thanks


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

lvgto send me an email [email protected] i love those wheels in the back and the mass of tire you can get in there. can you tell me brands.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

lvgto said:


> The rears are Bogarts 9" wide. Only mod is drag bags, no cutting or rolling.


2 questions

What is the offset you went with?

How much?


----------

